# Favorite solder lead/tin/silver mix, gauge and provider?



## Dali (Oct 22, 2019)

So far I used stuff that I collected over the years without knowing exactly what is it.

I'm curious about what people here use as type of solder, and which temperature you solder?

I'm aware of the thousands pages on the subject everywhere on the intertube but I prefer trusting my community here... 
 

Maybe few recommandation could then be added to @Jovi Bon Kenobi tutorial!


----------



## zgrav (Oct 22, 2019)

I use this:  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07K34NP2F/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 22, 2019)

zgrav said:


> I use this:  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07K34NP2F/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Same, different brand but 63/37 is great.


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 22, 2019)

Kester 63/37 (no clean) all the way.


----------



## Dali (Oct 22, 2019)

Gauge, diameter guys ?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 22, 2019)

.8mm, comparable with 20awg wire. Could go a little smaller.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 22, 2019)

Agreed. Also any soldering iron that you can set the temp to ~700°F


----------



## TomShadow (Oct 22, 2019)

benny_profane said:


> Kester 63/37 (no clean) all the way.


Oh boy, ordered a pound of kester 60/40!
Am I hopeless? ?


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 22, 2019)

TomShadow said:


> Oh boy, ordered a pound of kester 60/40!
> Am I hopeless? ?


You'll be fine. That's what I use. ?


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 22, 2019)

But I'll probably switch because I do everything these guys say.


----------



## TomShadow (Oct 22, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> You'll be fine. That's what I use. ?


Phew ? I'll try the 63/37 for the next batch.


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 22, 2019)

TomShadow said:


> Phew ? I'll try the 63/37 for the next batch.


This is knowledge from the illustrious pickdropper over at madbean and why I go for 63/37:


> The difference is that 63/37 is a blend that has no crystalline state.  It goes from liquid to solid with no transition.  60/40 does.  If anything moves during the transition, you can end up with a bad joint.  60/40 is fine, 63/37 is just a little bit better.


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 22, 2019)

I use Kester 63/37 0.31"
Edit: My operating temp is between 800f and 850f


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 22, 2019)

I have a couple vintage spools of Kester Sn63 "44" resin 0.015" (0.38mm) dia.  I didn't use this for many years because I thought it was too fine.  Not true!  I set my iron to 425C (800F).


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 22, 2019)

I go for 640 degrees (F)


----------



## tdukes (Oct 22, 2019)

I use Kester 24 63/37 0.031" I got from Amazon.

It has flux, but it says its non-corrosive so you don't have to clean. But I always do.

I have been able to even solder a few TSSOP parts with it without extra flux. It seems to wet stuff very easily.


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 22, 2019)

Amazon.com: Vastar 454G Activity Wire Solder 60/40 (60% Tin, 40% Lead), 0.8mm Diameter (0.031 Inch),1LB: Home Improvement
					

Amazon.com: Vastar 454G Activity Wire Solder 60/40 (60% Tin, 40% Lead), 0.8mm Diameter (0.031 Inch),1LB: Home Improvement



					www.amazon.com
				



This is what I use...


----------



## Barry (Oct 22, 2019)

MG Chemicals 63/37 22 gauge and an old Weller WP25 which I believe is about 750 degrees


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 23, 2019)

Non-corrosive means you can use it for electronics, as opposed to the acid flux that's used for sweat-soldering copper pipe.


----------



## tdukes (Oct 25, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Non-corrosive means you can use it for electronics, as opposed to the acid flux that's used for sweat-soldering copper pipe.


I think you're correct for what I have. I was sold it as 24 style flux, which isn't on Kester's website. I got it confused with 245 which is sold as a no-clean solder (the packaging looks the same). The part number I have on the spool (2463370027) is for a Kester 44 rosin core solder.

Has anyone used the 245 flux. How does it do as far as getting a good joint without extra flux.

I thought this wet too good for something you weren't supposed to have to clean. I guess I was right about that part.


----------



## tdukes (Oct 29, 2019)

tdukes said:


> I think you're correct for what I have. I was sold it as 24 style flux, which isn't on Kester's website. I got it confused with 245 which is sold as a no-clean solder (the packaging looks the same). The part number I have on the spool (2463370027) is for a Kester 44 rosin core solder.
> 
> Has anyone used the 245 flux. How does it do as far as getting a good joint without extra flux.
> 
> I thought this wet too good for something you weren't supposed to have to clean. I guess I was right about that part.



I have ordered a roll of the Kester 245 no-clean solder and will see how it does soldering down some FV-1 and surface mount for a mini-heterodyne.


----------



## tdukes (Nov 2, 2019)

I don't recommend the Kester 245 no-clean solder if you are unsure of your soldering ability or for surface mount unless you are using and additional flux, such as the Kester 186 Liquid flux.

It does have less residue, not no residue and is probably good for through hole if you are more experienced. I would still clean after, but there is less to clean.


----------



## Dali (Nov 11, 2019)

I bought a pound of AIM 63-37 wire solder this weekend.

Woha! It was like gaining a new *super power*!

Thanks to every one here for the suggestions.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 12, 2019)

I use Kester 63/37 no clean but I have been wanting to try some eutectic silver solder. It is just very expensive.


----------



## tdukes (Nov 12, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> I use Kester 63/37 no clean but I have been wanting to try some eutectic silver solder. It is just very expensive.



Do you use additional flux?


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 12, 2019)

tdukes said:


> Do you use additional flux?





tdukes said:


> Do you use additional flux?



No I don't use additional flux.


----------

